# linux-f10-flashplugin10 can't be installed.



## prdeltoid (Jun 16, 2010)

I received a few messages saying that linux-f10-flashplugin10 is basically incompatible with the rest of the system and can't be installed. I'm just up-to-date, I haven't done anything funny. Is it unsafe to install linux-flashplugin9? I'm having no problems installing it.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 16, 2010)

Now flashplugin 9 is installed but it isn't working.


----------



## JimW (Jun 17, 2010)

Checkout this "howto".....

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786

More info on Linux Compatibility....

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html


----------



## zeiz (Jun 17, 2010)

Version update was in process, please see this:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=87975&postcount=93


----------

